# Video training to the Dojo?



## marshallbd (Jan 30, 2004)

I am interested if there are any persons out there who started their martial arts journey by training off of video and then after some time moved into a dojo setting with live instruction.  I am interested in how someone who made this move fared in the dojo and if they're skills, according to the video (Tested or Untested), were close to the skills of the same ranking people who trained exclusively with a live instructor.  This topic just fascinates the heck out of me.  I have seen large amounts of studies done on video training versus live instruction in topics from the martial arts to dance and the studies say that video is just as effective.  I would love to hear about anyones experience in this area !  Thanks!!


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 22, 2004)

I love videos but I'd be stunned to hear that videos are "just as effective". What was the dependent variable in the studies? 

I have a huge collection of videos, and consider them a good resource for experienced people to learn new material and concepts, to archive and review learned material, or for those who simply don't have access to live training.


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 4, 2004)

Can anyone tell me about Fred Villari.  I am interested in exposing myself to as many styles as I can via video as I am too far from any school where I am living.  He has a style he claims to be the "Grandmaster" of called Shaolin Kempo Karate. He has a 9 DVD set that outlines the complete system from White belt to 1st Black for $149.99.  First question is "is he legitimate?" and the second question is "has anyone seen these dvd's or video's?" I am not interested in certification or ranking.  I will get that from a qualified instructor when I am able to attend a proper school (Tess...I still intend on doing what I can to get to your school, I am living in Elkins so it is even farther than I expected to be). Any insights at all (both good and bad)into Mr villari and his system would be greatly appreciated.

With Respects to ALL!

Beau


----------



## lifewise (Mar 21, 2004)

It would be difficult, if not impossible, to assess/compare the skills of a video trained student to those of a dojo trained student fairly unless the dojo is teaching EXACTLY the same material the video trained student gets. 

A couple of years ago I began training with the IKCA (through video). I had prior experience in a dojo and still attend one. IMHO, training from video with NO prior experience in martial arts (or a friend/relative involved in MA) would be very difficult for the majority. 

 :asian:


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 22, 2004)

lifewise said:
			
		

> It would be difficult, if not impossible, to assess/compare the skills of a video trained student to those of a dojo trained student fairly unless the dojo is teaching EXACTLY the same material the video trained student gets.
> 
> A couple of years ago I began training with the IKCA (through video). I had prior experience in a dojo and still attend one. IMHO, training from video with NO prior experience in martial arts (or a friend/relative involved in MA) would be very difficult for the majority.
> 
> :asian:


You say you do have prior MA expereince?  How much do you think one would need to cross the threshold from ineffective to effective learning from video.  1 month? 1 year? mid level belt in any style? to Yellow belt?  I made my Green in Shotokan years ago....and have 2 firsts in forms at that belt level in Tournaments in Denmark.... :asian:


----------



## lifewise (Mar 22, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> You say you do have prior MA expereince?  How much do you think one would need to cross the threshold from ineffective to effective learning from video.  1 month? 1 year? mid level belt in any style? to Yellow belt?  I made my Green in Shotokan years ago....and have 2 firsts in forms at that belt level in Tournaments in Denmark.... :asian:




How much experience is necessary? Tough question. 

Experience is necessary, that I am sure of. Atleast with any reputable school. The IKCA does actually work with you as a student and not just hands over the tapes and a belt. It is very much an interactive process.  

There are a few major contributing factors to the success of a video training student. One is their level of committment, it is very difficult to train alone. It helps to have more than one person interested in training. The "buddy system" works great to keep momentum going  - every video student NEEDS to have a PARTNER.  Video students must be objective in assessing  themselves. In this kind of training, students have to pay attention to the small details and if you have no experience, you will overlook details. 

Are you looking at training via correspondence?


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 22, 2004)

lifewise said:
			
		

> How much experience is necessary? Tough question.
> 
> Experience is necessary, that I am sure of. Atleast with any reputable school. The IKCA does actually work with you as a student and not just hands over the tapes and a belt. It is very much an interactive process.
> 
> ...


Yes I am looking at it.  I am also planning on training with a school (American Kenpo) here in West Virginia, but am still trying to work out the logistics of that endeavor.  I want to train daily but the only Kenpo school I can find in West Virginia is about a 2.5 to 4 hr drive for me depending on the drive and I only have 1 car for 5 people (2 soon to be 3 drivers).  I spoke with Mr Leroux of the IKCA and he is a most gracious person and I feel that He and Mr Sullivan can offer me quite a bit.  But I stiil feel I would need a live hands on instructor to make the small little corrections that only can be made in person and to offer that feeling of having a partner who understands what you are doing and how to correct and compliment your training.  But Correspondence training through video is better than bo training.  Ijust dont know how far I could take it on my own. (No Partner)


----------



## lifewise (Mar 22, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> Yes I am looking at it.  I am also planning on training with a school (American Kenpo) here in West Virginia, but am still trying to work out the logistics of that endeavor.  I want to train daily but the only Kenpo school I can find in West Virginia is about a 2.5 to 4 hr drive for me depending on the drive and I only have 1 car for 5 people (2 soon to be 3 drivers).  I spoke with Mr Leroux of the IKCA and he is a most gracious person and I feel that He and Mr Sullivan can offer me quite a bit.  But I stiil feel I would need a live hands on instructor to make the small little corrections that only can be made in person and to offer that feeling of having a partner who understands what you are doing and how to correct and compliment your training.  But Correspondence training through video is better than bo training.  Ijust dont know how far I could take it on my own. (No Partner)



I am pleased to hear you are investigating training with the IKCA. It is a great organization. I highly recommend it - for what my opinion is worth. lol.
IF you have other experience and especially in Kenpo, you will do well to work within this program. 

You mentioned talking with Mr. Leroux, and he would be the best one to discuss your situation with. Mr. Leroux does correct your work when he returns your video with a private lesson on it. I have used partners that don't understand what the training is about - they were just simply bodies to demonstrate techniques on. 

If you would like to discuss this idea more or have questions about the IKCA and training via video, feel free to PM me anytime.


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 22, 2004)

lifewise said:
			
		

> I am pleased to hear you are investigating training with the IKCA. It is a great organization. I highly recommend it - for what my opinion is worth. lol.
> IF you have other experience and especially in Kenpo, you will do well to work within this program.
> 
> You mentioned talking with Mr. Leroux, and he would be the best one to discuss your situation with. Mr. Leroux does correct your work when he returns your video with a private lesson on it. I have used partners that don't understand what the training is about - they were just simply bodies to demonstrate techniques on.
> ...


Thanks, I will talk with you more on this subject.... :asian:


----------



## lifewise (Mar 22, 2004)

Something to consider, if you work within the IKCA, there may be someone in your area who is also looking for a training partner.

 :asian:


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 22, 2004)

lifewise said:
			
		

> Something to consider, if you work within the IKCA, there may be someone in your area who is also looking for a training partner.
> 
> :asian:


I thought maybe that might work but again 1 car 3 drivers and 30 minutes from the nearest civilization.... :asian:


----------

